# Reset Password?!?!?!



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Brought a G-4 powerbook from a company auction. It has two user accounts and an Admin. account. Got some software at the same time but being a new "MAC" guy didn't know that it was the not the software that came with the machine. Well, after trying for 7 days to log on or find the user accounts I finally turned to the internet and found out how to reset the passwords with the boot cd.(This boot cd is not the one for this system, I didn't know that at the time) Well, did that but now it won't log on and I can't reset the passwords?? That option doesn't work when you install the boot cd???? The screen is there but it won't let you change anything? Anyone familiar with this? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, running X 10.3.3 I think. The boot cd that I have is X 10.3.5. Thanks!!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, you should be able to reset it from an Install Cd. But if that doesn't work try this.

http://www2.unplannedthought.com:8080/archives/2003/11/22/recovering_mac_os_x_password.php


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I wasn't clear from your post if you had done this, so please excuse if you have.

You'll need to bootup from the Install CD. To do that, insert the install CD, Restart the computer and immediately hold down the C key until the computer starts up via the CD. You'll know that it has because the CD icon will be the very top icon in the upper right corner of the screen. 

If it refuses to bootup from the install CD this way, startup your computer and insert the CD. Go to System Preferences/Startup Disk. Select the CD. Restart your computer. (You may have to go back and select the hard disk to startup once you get this problem resolved.)

When the computer boots up, you should get an install menu screen. Ignore that. Look in the upper left corner of your screen. There will be some pull down menus. In one of those is the option to change the password.

Houston


----------



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys for the info, but.............. I used the install cd for X 10.3.5 and I was able to change the password one time. But when I rebooted it refused the changed password. I went back again to change it and it no longer allows me to change it. Second, in my original post I stated the wrong operating system verisons, I don't know if this makes a difference or not but on the machine now is X 10.3.8 I have tired everything in all the forums, I have been in the single boot mode and I can get as far as: 

/usr/libexec/register_mach_bootstrap_servers /etc/mach_init.


Then it tells me:

UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:0a:95:c4:8f:6a

and it just sits there. No prompt or anything?

So, that is what I got. Any ideas? Thanks guys.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

joebanks said:


> Ok, thanks guys for the info, but.............. I used the install cd for X 10.3.5 and I was able to change the password one time. But when I rebooted it refused the changed password. I went back again to change it and it no longer allows me to change it. Second, in my original post I stated the wrong operating system verisons, I don't know if this makes a difference or not but on the machine now is X 10.3.8 I have tired everything in all the forums, I have been in the single boot mode and I can get as far as:
> 
> /usr/libexec/register_mach_bootstrap_servers /etc/mach_init.
> 
> ...


Try doing a search "mach_init" and see if you can find a file with that name. I just tried it on my computer--but I've never gotten that kind of message. If a file pops up, drag it to the trash and reboot.

Otherwise, I'm clueless and can only offer the following, pain in the patootie suggestion: Install a new system.

If you choose this option, make sure that during the install process, you select the option for a Clean Install (will be on one of the windows).

What this will do is put a brand new system on your hard disk, but save the old one so, if necessary, you can pull select application preferences over to the the new system (i.e., Adobe install files, etc.)

Good luck.

Houston


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

The only other thing I can think of is to look at your preferences, one by one, to see if something weird pops out.

Hard disk-Root/Users/yourname/Library/Preferences

Having said that, don't delete anything unless you feel confident that it is the file that's causing the problem. 

Martha


----------



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you for your help, I finally got in to the list of usernames!!!!!YEAH!!!!! but......
a new problem. I see a list of numbers starting at 11 and going to 63 not including all numbers but about 15 of them, and each number has out to the right about 5 spaces away a file name? it looks like this.

11 unknown
12 nobody
...
61 mailman
63 posts...

any idea about this? 
I can type in passwd -inetfo mailman and get the option to change the password and I have done so, but I thought I would see a reconizable username and I haven't. 
One more question, anyway too make it go to the log on screen faster? I have to shut down about 15-20 times before it will boot too a log on screen. Thanks again. You guys are real life savers. I mean it. I would buy you guys a beer if I could.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'd delete all of them. That in and of itself should make log on faster.

Also, how much RAM have you got? If it's 256 mb, it's too low to run OSX. You'll need at least 512 mb.


----------



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Got 512, delete all of them? How do you do that from the prompt.


----------



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Is there an ftp site that I can download an ISO image of the Mac OX 10.3.*. from?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Also, if you are having to shut down that many times, you're running the risk of damaging the power supply. So you really need to get a handle on this one pretty soon.

I don't know exactly what will happen if you try this, but I would do it if it were me. Go to the following folder and pull these files out to your desktop. The files are in the Preferences folder, and should automatically rebuild on startup. If something funny happens, you can always startup from the CD and drag them back where you got them.

Hard disk-Root/Library/Preferences

com.apple.preferences.accounts.plist
com.apple.SystemLoginItems.plist
loginwindow.plist

Good luck.

Martha


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You can download free updates from Apple at:

http://www.apple.com/support/


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If pulling those files to the desktop works, simply drag those that are on the desktop to the Trash.


----------



## joebanks (Apr 19, 2005)

Can you delete users from the command prompt?


----------

